# Cigar Tube Suggestion?



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello all,

As I am still new to the hobby I was wondering what kinda stuff is out there for single cigar transportation? Does anyone have suggestions for a particular cigar tube? I am looking for something that has cedar in the inside, and can hold a 56 ring gauge up to about 7-8 inches. Let me know if you guys know of any good brands or products that fit this bill. I've done some googling but haven't found what I'm looking for. 

Thanks,

~ Jeff :cowboyic9:


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

How about these from heartfeltindustries.com holds up to 54RG


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Check out some of the auction sites as they sell em for pretty good pricing...I should know as I have a dozen of them in varying sizes..singles to 3 and 5 along with the hard pack that hold 5, 10 and 40. They see me coming a mile away.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls (Apr 24, 2011)

Cigary said:


> Check out some of the auction sites as they sell em for pretty good pricing...I should know as I have a dozen of them in varying sizes..singles to 3 and 5 along with the hard pack that hold 5, 10 and 40. They see me coming a mile away.


What auction sites are these you speak ok?


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Cedar on the inside has its pluses and minuses. personally, im in the minuses club. Unless you keep the thing in your humidor all the time, all it will do is suck the humidity out of your sticks when you put them in there.

A cigar will not lose humidity very quickly in an enclosed leather case, in fact many people dry box for a day or two just to improve the smoking characteristics of many sticks (myself included)

Just letting you know so you dont go spend $50 on a case and just dry your sticks out by accident!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

There is a member here, Hirize (pete) that is making custom single and 3 stick cases. The thread is called "cigar day/travel cases" I can't post a link, but if you click on "Today's posts" I will post there and it should be towards the top of the list. Check his stuff out.


----------



## ClearSkiesAndSqualls (Apr 24, 2011)

Zogg said:


> Cedar on the inside has its pluses and minuses. personally, im in the minuses club. Unless you keep the thing in your humidor all the time, all it will do is suck the humidity out of your sticks when you put them in there.
> 
> A cigar will not lose humidity very quickly in an enclosed leather case, in fact many people dry box for a day or two just to improve the smoking characteristics of many sticks (myself included)
> 
> Just letting you know so you dont go spend $50 on a case and just dry your sticks out by accident!


That is some good info. What do you mean by "dry box" though? Do you mean, you intentionally dry out the cigars a bit before smoking them?


----------



## chrisw (Mar 15, 2011)

One thing that works is buy a cigar in one of these glass or metal tubes at your B&M and then use that. I usually leave a couple of these tubes in my humidor, so I can just put the cigar in the tube put the cap on. I kinda expect I lock some of the humidity in there...

There are all sorts of multi-cigar kits available. But if I am running around and just want one in my pocket, you can't beat the" free" tubes that come around a cigar at a store! (I keep the glass one in my car, and use the metal in my pocket, just me but broken glass in pocket...)


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

Cheap Humidors Single Telescoping Cigar Tube

I bought this and i use it everyday. Shipping was $2, it opens with an airtight sounding "pop" and there is no cedar to wick humidity out of your cigar if the tube sits on your dresser when not in use as mine does. Now ring gage, id say up to 52 is where im comfortable putting in there. Churchills are no problem and it at its shortest setting is pretty handy. 
I was going to get a Cigar Caddy that held two, but that thing is always 9".


----------



## mrmikey32 (Dec 7, 2010)

"Herf-Tube" Cigar Tube - Cigar Solutions, Inc


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

chrisw said:


> One thing that works is buy a cigar in one of these glass or metal tubes at your B&M and then use that. I usually leave a couple of these tubes in my humidor, so I can just put the cigar in the tube put the cap on. I kinda expect I lock some of the humidity in there...
> 
> There are all sorts of multi-cigar kits available. But if I am running around and just want one in my pocket, you can't beat the" free" tubes that come around a cigar at a store! (I keep the glass one in my car, and use the metal in my pocket, just me but broken glass in pocket...)


+1 on this "cheap bastard" method. I keep 3 or 4 tubes around from assorted sized cigars and just toss in my stick when I take it from the humidor. Works like a charm, unless you are overly worried about the appearances.

I have tubes from Romeo y Julieta and Avo that I keep handy. Many come with a cedar wrapper in the tube if you worry about it - I just take it out.


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

REDROMMY said:


> Cheap Humidors Single Telescoping Cigar Tube
> 
> I bought this and i use it everyday. Shipping was $2, it opens with an airtight sounding "pop" and there is no cedar to wick humidity out of your cigar if the tube sits on your dresser when not in use as mine does. Now ring gage, id say up to 52 is where im comfortable putting in there. Churchills are no problem and it at its shortest setting is pretty handy.
> I was going to get a Cigar Caddy that held two, but that thing is always 9".


I have a 15 ct. cigar caddy and 4 of these telescoping tubes. Cheap and they work GREAT!


----------

